# Ideal Air Conditioning Temperature



## Frankie (Jul 11, 2017)

We all are used to some form of air-conditioning whether it is hot air in the winters or cool air in the summers. With the arrival of summers, we are more concerned with our cooling needs and right air-conditioning temperature. While keeping the temperatures down, we need to ensure productivity and health along with the comfort level. Following are the extracts from recent researches:

As per a Cornell University study the best temperature to achieve productivity during work is 77 degrees. Many experts believe that 78 degrees is more suitable if someone wants to save energy. Some experts believe that a temperature range from 71 to 77 degrees with relative humidity of 60 percent is ideal for comfortable and productive work environment. Few governments, especially in Asian countries advocate 77 degrees for air-conditioning for greater energy savings.

Energy Star recommends, “running your air conditioner at no lower than 78 degrees Fahrenheit (25.5 Celsius) to maximize your home’s energy efficiency (which, in dollars and cents, translates to lowered electricity costs). This is very close to the national average high temperature for the month of July – in other words, a pleasant summer day”.


For more information about smart controller and smart homes visit https://www.cielowigle.com/blog/


----------

